

The rise and rise of the digital robber barons - vitaminj
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/the-rise-and-rise-of-the-digital-robber-barons-20130601-2nj9d.html

======
pconf
Rare to find somebody who understands the monitization of big data as well as
this. It's too bad more users of google analytics, facebook et al don't know
how much they're giving away.

